# D-Link DIR-655 Issue



## Railson (Apr 13, 2010)

Hello everyone. I was in my router settings today and noticed my firmware was out of date by 3 years. So I searched up some new firmware, and found what I needed. Read the support manual to make sure I did everything correctly, and proceeded to update my firmware. 

It finished saying that it had succeeded, but I was unable to connect to the internet via my router now. I can connect to it if I plug straight into my modem, but not my router. I can still access my router configuration page. I went and checked the logs and saw I had this Critical log.

The addressing of the Internet side learnt thru DHCP conflicts with the addressing selected for the LAN side. Internet communications will be disabled until you have changed the LAN side addressing to resolve the problem.

I don't know very much about routers/networking/etc. So I was hoping someone could help me resolve this issue so that I may connect to the internet via my router again.


----------



## ab0mbs (Jul 18, 2009)

What this means is that whatever your IP is assigned by your ISP is conflicting with your local IP addresses since their in the same subnet most likley. I would do a power cycle on every one of your devices (modem,router and computers) I would also do a factory reset on the router. When you boot everythin back up boot your modem up first the router then computers.


----------



## Railson (Apr 13, 2010)

I just preformed the power cycle to no avail. Seems it's not going to be as simple as that. Thanks for the suggestion, any more are appreciated.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

Plug your computer directly to the router and provide an ipconfig all.
Click on Start => in Quick search and type the word cmd on the blank field. From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen or Command prompt then choose Select All and Paste the results here.


----------

